# Carrot Top to fight in MMA



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

i was browsing through these forums and i noticed this and laughed my ass off , my apologies if this has been posted before.

http://www.mma.tv/tuf/index.cfm?FID=1&a=726&TID=1057081
:confused02:


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

Carrot Top vs. Dustin "Screech" Diamond.


Screech vs Horshack Celebrity Boxing - NothingToxic.com


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

:sign04:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

carrot top vs kimbo slice!! or carrot top vs brock lesner!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw carrot top live at a honda company picnic like 6 or so years ago and I laughed so hard I couldn't believe how much funnier he was live than on stupid AT&T commercials and whatnot. He's pretty funny, I was 15 but he was still funny as shit. He's gotta potty mouth, I didn't know that before that day. He also likes to spend all his dough at the bunny ranch buying legal hookers. :wink03:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Carrot Top is actually a pretty buff dude. Still, this is just weird. Will he be allowed to use props?


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

carrottopis a physical specimen but he's stillgoing to get kncoked out or submitted in the ufc very quicky


i will root my ass off for that goofy bastard tho


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

Well for what its worth, i think carrot top is going to make a serious impact on the ufc, mainly because its a promotional thing, i he looks like a tough bugger,


----------



## The Golden Boy (May 9, 2007)

that ugly mofo


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

ugly but a tough looking bugger, lol


----------



## mcq (May 26, 2007)

God i hate carrottop i really hope he gets destroyed. This is such a joke.


----------



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

mcq said:


> God i hate carrottop i really hope he gets destroyed. This is such a joke.


would be funny to see him fight though :thumb02:


----------



## Shamrock4life (May 27, 2007)

Its crap like this that makes mma look like a joke.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

I dont see what is wrong with someone training and trying to get into MMA. If he is training and serious about it I think that he will be a good fighter. He is in good physical condition and he seems like he has what it takes. He just needs to train seriously and take the sport seriously.


----------



## Bull_istic (May 27, 2007)

But carrot top is all steriods , unless hes stopped using them.


----------



## scratch2win (Oct 15, 2006)

i go to the same gym as carrottop he is a beast.Trains very hard


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

Who the hell is Carrot Top?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Foon said:


> Who the hell is Carrot Top?


Wow where the hell have you been for the last 9 years?


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Wow where the hell have you been for the last 9 years?


I've been working/training man. I've never heard of the guy, he looks kinda' silly though.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Foon said:


> I've been working/training man. I've never heard of the guy, he looks kinda' silly though.


You don't remember those annoying ass AT&T commercials? haha...yea he looks goofy as shit and is sometimes annoying but watching him live is very funny for some reason


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

he is a funny dude.. i think he got plastic surgery he looks like it


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope Carrot Top fights Fedor. I also hope that Fedor puts his fist through Top's head.


----------



## Funkster (Jun 2, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Carrot Top is actually a pretty buff dude. Still, this is just weird. Will he be allowed to use props?



Ya he didn't get that big till a few years ago did he? Think he got tired of getting his ass kicked by hecklers?


----------



## georgea (May 30, 2007)

lol this is going to be funny.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd like to see him beat on Ed Herman.


----------



## Jushiness (Aug 1, 2007)

i hope he trains in muay thai, BJJ and whips everyones ass in the middleweight division. just to show that it doesnt matter who you are. as long as you are determined and train enough you can do anything you want to do. also i hope he keeps his rediculous fro XD


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I doubt he'll be a force. Somethin tells me he just doesn't have the fighting instinct in him.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

his bark is worse then his bite


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I'd like to see the fight just to see how well he does. He obviously works out hard and can't be lazy, so he's no slouch. Have to wait and see. He probably doesn't have dreams of being UFC champ someday, probably just wants to compete in something he likes.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

u never know guys. many comedians are filled with rage and comedy is how they channel it. if he could use that fury for mma he might be for real.

That said, someone take away his makeup, he wears more than I do, and I take 3 eyeliner pencils everywhere I go.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll just simply make this statement and then I'll never have anything to do with this discussion again.

*Just because you're famous and have muscles, it doesn't mean you can take a punch.*

Carrot Top vs any fighter that's not a can - Top get's hilariously knocked out.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

BWoods said:


> I'll just simply make this statement and then I'll never have anything to do with this discussion again.
> 
> *Just because you're famous and have muscles, it doesn't mean you can take a punch.*
> 
> Carrot Top vs any fighter that's not a can - Top get's hilariously knocked out.


I agree, he's feminine as hell, that's not good for this sport.


----------



## Jushiness (Aug 1, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> u never know guys. many comedians are filled with rage and comedy is how they channel it. if he could use that fury for mma he might be for real.
> 
> That said, someone take away his makeup, he wears more than I do, and I take 3 eyeliner pencils everywhere I go.


this is probably the funniest thing i've ever read on a forum


----------

